# Teaching my daughter to putt



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was trying out my new putter the other day in my lounge that I brought of Malzhan it's a Tommy Amrour P-117 and my daughter want to play too, so I gave her my other putter and a few balls and I just wanted to share how much I enjoyed showing her how to stand, hold the club well when all know whats involved in putting. Now to convice the wife to let me buy here a little set.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I was trying out my new putter the other day in my lounge that I brought of Malzhan it's a Tommy Amrour P-117 and my daughter want to play too, so I gave her my other putter and a few balls and I just wanted to share how much I enjoyed showing her how to stand, hold the club well when all know whats involved in putting. Now to convice the wife to let me buy here a little set.


Way to go Luke:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, I'm envious. Growing up, my son was more into social stuff, not sports, though he became an athlete in college, captain of the rugby team at LSU. He never had much interest in golf.

My daughter, on the other hand, was always playing sports in school and was a great batter when she played softball for her high school and college, (University of Miami). She had super hand/eye coordination and at 6' tall, could hit the ball far. She simply had no interest in golf though and I could never get her to try it. I think she could have been great.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It was fun to spend time with her and to teach her something new and when she actully starting putting the ball where it was meant to go her smile said it all. The hand eye coordination could use a little work but hey she's only 6.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It was fun to spend time with her and to teach her something new and when she actully starting putting the ball where it was meant to go her smile said it all. The hand eye coordination could use a little work but hey she's only 6.


We grandpas know that feeling it gets better whe they start playing with you as prt of your foursome and tell you they will kick your butt the next time:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Go from your form lately there a chance that you could be in for a butt kicking Bob.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Go from your form lately there a chance that you could be in for a butt kicking Bob.


Your not kiding on that one, my grandson is really getting qiite goodI just hope he stays with it and what are you doing up so late? are you on the night shift?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm on afternoon shift just getting ready to go home  it 12:10am. Me is getting sleepy


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

You got me thinking of a great memory. My grandfather taught me how to play. We played often when I was a kid, and even though he was getting on, he always beat me. We didn't play together for about 8 years when I was in high school and for a few years after. The last time we ever played together, and one of the last times I saw him, I was home on leave before going to my first tour in Iraq. He invited me to play in the Mexico City Open, a small local tournament. I played in a foursome with him and 2 other men over 80 years old. I was 23.
I shot a 72 and finished 2nd in the tournament. He told me how proud he was and that I had come a long way since my first round at age 8.
The great thing about this game is that it is one of the few sports that can be played by people of all ages. 
I can only hope that when I have kids they will love the game as much as I do.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> You got me thinking of a great memory. My grandfather taught me how to play. We played often when I was a kid, and even though he was getting on, he always beat me. We didn't play together for about 8 years when I was in high school and for a few years after. The last time we ever played together, and one of the last times I saw him, I was home on leave before going to my first tour in Iraq. He invited me to play in the Mexico City Open, a small local tournament. I played in a foursome with him and 2 other men over 80 years old. I was 23.
> I shot a 72 and finished 2nd in the tournament. He told me how proud he was and that I had come a long way since my first round at age 8.
> The great thing about this game is that it is one of the few sports that can be played by people of all ages.
> I can only hope that when I have kids they will love the game as much as I do.


This is my father and mothers game. I look back and wonder why I didn't take it up as a youngster instead of a 50 year old kid. Befofe they developed health issues we had fun playing together each summer when we'd RV together that stopped 5 years ago so its been me and the grandson for the last 4 years. Oh well, Could have ,should have, would have.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that this thread goes to show how great a game golf is. It can be enjoyed by all ages and passed down from grandparnets to parnets to childern. It's a great way to get out and spend time with friends and family.


----------

